# Desperately seeking....a BSH and A.N.Other!



## bogie (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi everyone
After 6 years of being catless in the Big Smoke and having to get my cat fix from other people and reading posts on here, we're FINALLY moving back to our house in the East Midlands next month.
I am beside myself with excitement at the thought of rehoming a couple of cats again and it's been my dream to own a British Shorthair (I would be interested in the gorgeous-sounding lilac on this forum but sadly we'd like to have two cats)
I've been looking on all the pedigree rehoming websites I can find (I know I'm a bit ahead of myself as we aren't actually moving for another few weeks) and came close to getting a beautiful Birman, but the breeder wasn't willing to let her go to someone who had just moved house, which was very sad (especially as it's our house where we've had cats and we're just moving back there!) 
But anyway, if anyone knows of any BSHs or other looking for a forever home, we have a very loving one available!
Thank you!!


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi there are some gorgeous cats on here of many different breeds (I want them all!) Rushden Persian Rescue

If you go down the page you will see Rhubarb and Custard a pair of BSH looking fo a new home


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Rushden Persian have some at the moment

http://www.facebook.com/groups/134632263238293/?fref=ts

Rushden Persian Rescue

They are based in Northampton x


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Rushden Persian Rescue

Adult Re-home

Older Cats

Could be worth contacting breeders close to you as well, in case they have any breeding stock to rehome or older kittens that haven't found a home yet.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Rushden Persian have some at the moment
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/134632263238293/?fref=ts
> 
> ...


Beat me to it!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think they did a rescue this weekend and there were some BSH kittens amount them


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Rhubarb and custard are lovely:001_wub::001_wub:. If I was looking for two cats then these would be the ones.
If you are moving to the East midlands then Northampton is not far for you.
Go on take a look at them


----------



## bogie (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes I had spotted those two on there 
They look gorgeous!

In fact, I did send them an email last night (wasn't sure whether to phone in the evening) but haven't heard anything back yet so will call on my day off on Thursday. I think people probably prefer a call than an email enquiry.

Good idea too to look at local breeders, thanks! That will keep me busy for another few evenings 

I'm clearly so excited by this prospect of being a cat owner again that my leaving present from work is Pets at Home vouchers. Really want one of those huge climbing/scratching frame things!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Also worth having a look here....

Older Cats


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Just spotted Poppet she is also with RPR but needs kitty company

Poppet; Blue Tortie Tabby Point British Shorthair 5 yrs old


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cookieandme said:


> Just spotted Poppet she is also with RPR but needs kitty company
> 
> Poppet; Blue Tortie Tabby Point British Shorthair 5 yrs old


Aw Bless her she is Lovely:001_wub:
She looks scared poor Baby. Hope someone will come along and give her a loving home.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

She does look lovely, they seem to have had quite a few BSH in the year since I got April.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

brits are super but I would say that good luck.


----------



## aszuelka (Jul 19, 2013)

Ohh, she is so cute, but I'm looking for only one cat


----------



## Brokenheartedbumpkin (Aug 2, 2013)

Are you still looking for cats, bogie?

I have a mother/daughter duo that are looking for a new home. They're lovely girls - not pedigree, I'm afraid - just regular moggies and black and white ones at that, so very low down on most people's preference list. They're much loved members of my family who I am rehoming only due to the fact that I have five cats who no longer wish to live in such close proximity. I've been trying to make peace in my home for five months but so far it's not working. The cats are currently indoor (and always have been) so they would be happy to stay that way or you could introduce them to the wider world.

If you're at all interested, please let me know and we can chat. I'm not a breeder or anything like that, and the girls are spayed and vaccinated. It's breaking my heart to have to split up my feline family so I'm only looking for the very best home, and there was something about your excitement that made me think you could offer a fantastic one. :smile5:

If you've already found cats by now, I hope they're settling in well. Best wishes.


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

Its sad to hear you are having to rehome your cats just because they no longer get on together,  I noticed you said they are indoors only, could you enclose your garden or get a cat-run because they might get on better if they had more space? They wouldnt have to be so close together all the time then :


----------



## Brokenheartedbumpkin (Aug 2, 2013)

If only I had the facility, Xanthia! Unfortunately I'm in a first floor flat, so I don't even have the option of letting the cats out of the window. It's always been the five of us in a two-bedroom flat - it's never been ideal, but we've coped - but this year something's changed. The vet can't identify any physical problems and the behaviourist says the mother cat (I took in an unwanted pregnant cat, that's why I have a mother/daughter combo) is stressed to the hilt and, after lots of trial and error, it seems to be the collection of cats (the number and personalities) which is behind the shift in temperament. Apparently they can just change their minds like that! I've tried pretty much everything to restore peace and, although nothing has been successful yet, I am still open to suggestions. It breaks my heart to have to look for another home but the poor cat is so anxious in this one.


----------



## Pippy49 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Bogie

I might be able to help, I have a black & white moggie that I am VERY RELUCTANTLY conteplating a new home for.

I'm obvioulsy very bias but she is gorgeous, aged 3 and called Poppy.

She has been a perfect companion to my five year old male cat and loves him dearly (the love is usually unrequited but she doesn't mind :smile5 Since taking on a very boistourous Miniature Schnauzer two years ago she hasnt lived the life I think she deserves, she is wary of him and spends all her time in the upstairs area of the house - she was always pretty much an indoor cat before he came along anyway but I do think she misses the attention I could give her when she was happy to follow me around downstairs during the day. She is super affectionate and is more of a fan of females than males although she is getting more interested in my husband as any fuss is good fuss now she only gets it when we go upstairs. My main concern is that she has urinated a few times in some areas, mainly on the beds. I've had her checked out by the vet and she is healthy so we think it;s a territorial thing.

I'm very new to this forum and joined so I could reply to you, as I might miss any replies please feel free to email me on [email protected]

PS: We are based just outside of Coalville, E Mids.


----------



## bogie (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow hi everyone! Thanks for all the comments and suggestions on here. Since we moved we haven't had Internet (just using father-in-law's broadband as we're away!) It activates next week so I no longer have to type 1-fingered on a little phone! 
Anyway it looks like we've found our BSH and all being well are collecting him next week for a forever life with us ))) Sooooooo excited! Will post pics! I hope all the kitties you mentioned find loving homes soon too and thanks again for all your responses


----------

